# Deleted Files Reappear



## beeblebrox (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi folks, I have an issue with some users on my network. We are running Roaming Profiles on a Windows 2003 network with XP client machines. Each user has a home directory that they're My Documents folders are redirected to on one of the servers and their profiles are also held on this server on a different drive.

However a few of my users are unable to delete files of their desktops. When they do, it appears to disappear, but it reappears when they login after restarting the computer.

I've just been testing this with one of the users, here's what I found:
I deleted a file on her desktop, the file was not removed from her desktop folder on the server
I logged off her machine, the file was no removed from her desktop folder on the server
I logged back on, the file was still deleted on her computer, but remained in her desktop folder on the server
I restarted the computer and logged on. The file reappeared on the desktop on her computer.

All my users are setup in the same way with the same permissions. However this user and the others that it is affecting have worked here a long time, so I'm wondering is it a legacy issue from previous settings that are still being employed somehow. In my AD there is a Staff Folder which has a sub folder called New Staff. All current employees are in the New Staff folder, but I can't help but wonder why it was setup in the first place and if the employees seeing this problem were in the Staff folder originally. However I have gone through the GPO settings for both folders and there is nothing obvious sticking out that might cause this.

Each user seeing this problem also share another issue. When they login they receive an error from a VB script that maps network drives for them. All staff have this script running when they login, but for these users they are told that the local device name is already in use. I can't help but feel that this is related.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beeblebrox (Sep 9, 2010)

Bump... Anybody? Anybody?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

When you log off the client PC does your offline files update the Server? Can you confirm that they have full permissions opn their redirected documents?

Can you check if the VB Script isnt working because there is a physical drive with the same drive letter?

Dave


----------



## beeblebrox (Sep 9, 2010)

If I create a new file or edit an existing file, they are updated to the server when logging off. However if we delete a file it is not deleted from the server and reappears on their profile after the computer is restarted (Note, if you simply log off and on, the files do not reappear, the computer has to be restarted)

As for permissions. The users with the issue have the same permissions as all other staff members onsite. To be specific, these are:

The profile folder is held on a logical drive on one of my servers. The path to the staff profiles on that server is H:\home\staff\%user

The Home folder on the route of the H Drive is shared out. An all staff members group have modify permission on This Folder Only. The only options ticked off here are Full Control, Delete Subfolders and Files, Change Permissions and Take Ownership. The All Staff group have Full Control on the Share Permissions

The Staff folder within Home is not shared out. The permissions for the All Staff Group on this are for This Folder Only. The granted permissions are: Traverse Folder/Execute File, List Folder/Read Data, Read Attributes, Read Extended Attributes, Read Permissions.

The Individual Profile Folders are also not shared out. Looking at a sample folder of one of the problem users, her login has Full Control permissions on her profile folder. The permissions for her on her profile folder are identical to all other user permissions on their own individual folders, but its only a handful of people having this problem.

As I said, the people with this problem are working here a long time, I feel it might be a legacy issue. I also feel that the problem lies in the fact that the files reappear only after the computer is rebooted, and not just if the user logs off/on again.

Thanks for the reply. Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

